
Georgia Guidestones - SHAKEDECADE
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_Guidestones
======
amwelles
Hey, I’ve been there! Really weird place out in the middle of nowhere. I
always recommend people check it out if they’re in the area. Not much to see,
but it’s a good way to kill some time.

~~~
geowwy

      > Not much to see, but it’s a good way to kill some time.
    

Reminds me of the big things around Australia

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australia's_big_things](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australia's_big_things)

------
gw
Also check out Carhenge in Nebraska. I found it randomly during a road trip a
few years ago. Built by some eccentric man near a small town. I love it.

~~~
rurp
I love odd places like that. Carhenge reminds me of the International Car
Forest of the Last Church.

[https://wizardofvegas.com/articles/articles/international-
ca...](https://wizardofvegas.com/articles/articles/international-car-forest-
of-the-last-chur/)

------
technothrasher
They're going to have to fight this place for that name:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/America's_Stonehenge](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/America's_Stonehenge)

~~~
teilo
Not to mention:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maryhill_Stonehenge](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maryhill_Stonehenge)

which actually _is_ modeled after Stonehenge.

------
SI_Rob
I just visited there a couple months ago - there's a small camera mounted on a
pole about 10 meters from the structure. If it's not a national or state-
maintained monument, then who's monitoring this feed?

~~~
Stronico
The Sheriff's department actually, it draws so me cringe elements that don't
always get along.

~~~
Stronico
Should be "some fringe"

------
eyeball
Creepy 12 monkeys shit.

------
Aloha
I mostly like the message sent, but it's pretty clear to me that we're not the
ones that were supposed to receive it.

~~~
Fnoord
I just read the 10 phrases and was of the opinion that mostly they apply to
the entire world population? Perhaps more so those with a lot of power.

------
davidtgoldblatt
I can't imagine how pissed off I'd be if I survived a nuclear winter and
traveled hundreds of miles to read the prophesied guidestones that could save
us all, only to find out that they had several weird eugenicist rules but zero
information about like, water purification or animal husbandry.

~~~
dasKrokodil
Well, they do want to 'maintain' a small population, so why would they give
you any survival tips?

